# PUKY LR-M 10" Laufrad Tuning Umbau/Neulack Nasslack in Oilslick/Rainbow-Effekt.. Gewichtstuning?^^



## Agent00 (14. November 2021)

Hallo,


nachdem ich kürzlich nicht um ein 12" Scool PedeX Laufrad in Oilslick herum kam, was allerdings für die eigentliche Nutzung noch ungefähr 3-5cm zu hoch ist, habe ich mich kurzerhand entschlossen, unser altes, relativ ramponiertes Puky Laufrad ein wenig zu tunen. LOL

Bei meinem letzten Umbau ( https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orb...tt-neu-aufbau-umbau-gewichtstuning-20.940925/ ) hab ich ja relativ viel Material weggenommen, um teilweise das Gewicht etwas runter zu bekommen-das habe ich jetzt auch wieder vor.

Nachdem ich das Ding zerlegt habe, ist mir erstmal bewusst geworden, wie schwer son Stahlrahmen überhaupt ist.

" Rahmenset" mit Gabel und Steuersatz gewogen 1,768kg.

Habe schonmal 25g vom Sitzrohr unterhalb der selbigen Befestigungsplatte abgedremelt.
Die ist sowieso relativ sinnfrei, da das Sattelrohr nur an der eigentlichen Klemmung den Durchmesser der Stütze hat und dann breiter nach unten wird. D.h. unterhalb der Sattelklemme ist die Sattelstütze nicht mehr in Kontakt mit dem Sitzrohr.

Zum Lack: Ich werd den originalen Lack weitestgehend drauf lassen, nur etwas abschleifen und dann mit Montana "Metallic" mit Lila/Tüskis/Gold/Grün versuchen, ne Art Oilslick-Effekt nachzuahmen.

Mir ist schon klar, dass das ne Andere Art von Beschichtung ist, nur mal zum Verständnis.

Klarlack kommt wieder ein 2K-Produkt drauf.


Gern nehme ich wieder Tipps, speziell zur -Loch-Statik-Problematik, zur Kenntnis.


----------



## Agent00 (15. November 2021)

Also nach einiger Feilerei und Sägerei bin ich nun um ganze 120g runter vom Gewicht, aber mehr wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen und wenn ich den Lack dann noch drauf rechne, werd ich nachher wahrscheinlich bei +-0 rauskommen. LOL

Das Problem bei der Sache ist hier definitiv der schwere Stahlrahmen und die Stahlgabel. 

Naja, zumindest bunt wird es werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (15. November 2021)

Ich würde einfach 3-4 Monate warten bis ein 12" Laufrad passt. Da gibt es deutlich mehr Tuningpotenzial.


----------



## Agent00 (15. November 2021)

Ich hab doch schon eins der coolsten 12"-Laufräder überhaupt gekauft, da tune ich gar nix mehr! ^^


----------



## Agent00 (18. November 2021)

Leider sind diese Metallic-Effekt-Lacke sehr schwach und nicht wirklich konträr zueinander, sodass sich die Farben nicht sehr voneinander abheben.

Naja..

Ich hab jetzt nochmal mit "normalen" Dosen aus meinem Bestand rübergemalt.. ich lass es mal trocknen und schau dann weiter..


----------



## Agent00 (18. November 2021)

Klarlack kommt später drauf..

Da dies ein schnelles Mini-Projekt bleiben soll, werd ichs wahrscheinlich lassen, wie es jetzt ist..


----------



## Agent00 (18. November 2021)

Son bisschen Anschleifen muss ja sein..


----------



## Binem (19. November 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Klarlack kommt später drauf..
> 
> Da dies ein schnelles Mini-Projekt bleiben soll, werd ichs wahrscheinlich lassen, wie es jetzt ist..


wird doch ganz schick...mir wäre der Aufwand zu groß wenn ich mich zurückerinnere wie mit unsrem umgegangen wurde. 🙈


----------



## Agent00 (19. November 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> wird doch ganz schick...mir wäre der Aufwand zu groß wenn ich mich zurückerinnere wie mit unsrem umgegangen wurde. 🙈


Das ist schon richtig^^

Es kommt ja ein 2K-Klarlack drauf, die halten ganz gut..
Vielleicht noch Schutzfolie drauf..


----------



## Agent00 (25. November 2021)

Hab mal paar Teile lackiert..


----------



## Agent00 (25. November 2021)

Durch die schnelle / geringe Vorbereitung ist das Ergebnis natürlich nicht 100% astrein, es wird aber höchstwahrscheinlich dem Zweck dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent00 (28. November 2021)

Ich habe mir am Ende ein Spender-Laufrad für 10€ auf Kleinanzeigen besorgt und davon Steuersatz und Lenker genommen, da die original schwarz pulverbeschichtet? sind und definitiv länger schwarz bleiben als wenn ich sie lackiert hätte..
Die chromen Teile des originalen gelben wollte ich nicht wieder verwenden.

Die Laufräder hab ich lackiert - mal sehen wie lange es hält..

Ansonsten habe ich nur ein paar wenige Teile des Rahmens bearbeitet - unterm Fußteil und das Sitzrohr gekürzt, da meine damalige Tochter noch nen Tick zu klein dafür war, aber unbedingt immer drauf wollte.


----------



## Sh1n3 (28. November 2021)

Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus!!!


----------



## Agent00 (28. November 2021)

Sh1n3 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus!!!



Danke!

Ich habe ja noch das rosane Spenderlaufrad und Klarlack übrig, der weg muss - ggf. lackiere ich das auch noch^^
Hab schon drüber nachgedacht, son Fading wie bei meinem Remedy zu machen..


----------



## Agent00 (30. November 2021)

🤣🤣


----------

